# A few more shots



## ladycop322 (Dec 18, 2015)

Here are some more (better) shots of the watch parts duck call I made for a client.  This is beautiful!  I don't use calls or would ever hunt ducks or eat them for that matter (add turtles to that list as well) (hehe) but I would love to have this as a piece of art.  I think it turned out beautiful!


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 18, 2015)

"Hey Kids!   What time is it?"

_Time to go a hunting!_


Great looking piece of art.......you have the knack!
(Won't eat duck or turtle?  You don't know what you are missing!)


----------



## winterwood (Dec 18, 2015)

OMG


----------



## fastgast (Dec 18, 2015)

Awesome piece of art for sure, you go girl


----------



## Sataro (Dec 18, 2015)

Fantastic looking!!!


----------



## Sabaharr (Dec 18, 2015)

Well that just quacks me up. Great job.


----------



## tomtedesco (Dec 18, 2015)

Bet it never makes it to a duck blind, too beautiful.


----------



## TonyL (Dec 18, 2015)

Maybe they will call prettier ducks .

Very nice Michelle. Well done and a real game changer!


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 18, 2015)

Now I can see the duck call in the blank:biggrin:. That came out real well. The whole concept works. Way too nice to use. Put that one on the mantle.


----------



## BJohn (Dec 18, 2015)

I would get one of those for my son in law but it would end up at the bottom of the Bayou along with his iphone and who knows what else.

Michelle did you use a duck call kit, and made the blank. or did you make the reed holder and reeds. I guess what I am asking is did you make the whole call?


----------



## dudstuen (Dec 19, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## Wct3 (Jan 28, 2016)

Those are really nice!   A work of art indeed!


----------



## Jack Parker (Jan 28, 2016)

That is beautiful, very nice work


----------



## Magicbob (Jan 28, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 28, 2016)

Awesome!


----------

